# Hamilton Tap Water- Phosphate over 1



## clambier (Jun 4, 2017)

what do you recommend for helping reduce the phospate levels in my tank as my tank level is over 1. I ended up checking the tap water and i am getting 1.0 from the tap.


----------



## Sivamayca (Sep 11, 2019)

Why do you want to reduce the phosphate level ? 
I also use Hamilton tap water in all my planted tanks and always dose 7 PPM of phosphate weekly in my tanks.


----------

